# sergio garcia , does he reverse pivot?



## garyinderry (Nov 30, 2014)

http://waxgolf.com/2014/07/20/sergio-garcias-gravity-drop/

Looks very like to to me.  Reverse pivot is something I am trying to get rid of.  Should I just leave it alone and compensate like Sergio?


----------



## JustOne (Nov 30, 2014)

He doesn't.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 30, 2014)

He got close - 'near reverse pivot' - in that swing though.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't think the camera angle helps in that clip, it seems to be a little way behind him.

I wouldn't try to copy it though, it looks like unless you nail the timing you could be a long way left!


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 30, 2014)

http://www.rotaryswing.com/golf-instruction/golfbiomechanics/sergio-garcia-golf-swing-analysis


What's going on then James?


----------



## JustOne (Dec 1, 2014)

garyinderry said:



http://www.rotaryswing.com/golf-instruction/golfbiomechanics/sergio-garcia-golf-swing-analysis


What's going on then James?
		
Click to expand...

That video is a total load of crap.

If Sergio was creating all this lag - where'd it go???  The description the guy gives about Segio downcocking in the downswing is total baloney.

He's not reverse pivoting either, his spine is more stacked over the ball at address, his weight moves FORWARDS in the downswing (not backwards) but he creates secondary axis tilt (upper body away from the target) in the downswing rather than at address, which shallows the angle of attack.

Videos like that crap have ruined many a swing.



Why not take a look at this video and see what conclusions you come to.... http://vimeo.com/17685250


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 1, 2014)

Ive read elsewhere that he is stacking over the ball.  I will watch that video tomorrow. got to hit the hay! 


tell me this, you've seen my ropey swing from a few months ago. is my weight moving forward or hanging back on the downswing.  

[video=youtube;0l07avlbKVo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0l07avlbKVo[/video]

ive done some work at the range recently trying to incorporate some spin tilt away from target at addess. at first I was blocking everything but seem to be making some progress.  I will try and get a new video during the week.  ive also managed to neautrialise my grip ( a bit).   I am not hitting as many low duck hooks anymore so at least things are moving in the right direction. 

appreciate your input as always :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Dec 1, 2014)

Your issue with that set up is that your upper body is facing to the left (look at your hairline and that white button under your chin) and that will 'skew' whatever you THINK you are seeing in your swing. When the ball is forward in your stance like that you still want to set up more 'directly at the camera' with your upper body so to speak, then add your tilt away from the target with a driver.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a feeling my right eye is trying its hardest to look at the ball. Something I need to work on. Hard without a mirror to the side a the range.

http://www.golfwrx.com/132361/how-eye-dominance-effects-your-golf-technique/


----------



## JustOne (Dec 1, 2014)

Could well be,.. my point being that if that's the case then you are going to LOOK like you are more tilted towards the target and start questioning "am I reverse pivoting?" when in fact you are not.

Got any recent swings on vid? let's see this GRIP that you've been working on in action 

In that vid I posted Mike Bennett says that Sergio has one of the best (yet seemingly unconventional) swings in golf.... he's probably not going to say that if Sergio is reverse pivoting, so that should answer your original question.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;x2inaGWCFQE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2inaGWCFQE&list=UUSxc6XW4LY56NisqHZGZ6xg[/video]

video from last week. could only rest the phone on the side so the angle in rubbish.  attempting to hit a high draw.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 1, 2014)

All depends on what you mean by 'Reverse Pivot' (RP)!

By RotarySwing's definition - spine leaning towards target - Garcia actually does RP. However, by another definition - shoulders moving towards target during backswing - he doesn't. The reason his spine leans towards the target is because his hips have moved back further than his shoulders do. 

As for his lag...that 'disappears' when he 'snaps' through his (very late) release! His wrist torque (forearm muscle driven) gets converted to clubhead speed.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 1, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			could only rest the phone on the side so the angle is rubbish
		
Click to expand...

Can't tell much from that vid except your stance looks a tad narrow for a driver IMO.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 1, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			As for his lag...that 'disappears' when he 'snaps' through his (very late) release! His wrist torque (forearm muscle driven) gets converted to clubhead speed.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 1, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Can't tell much from that vid except your stance looks a tad narrow for a driver IMO.
		
Click to expand...


something I thought I would try.  amazed I didn't need to stand like the Eiffle Tower to generate power.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 1, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Explain.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 1, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			something I thought I would try.  amazed I didn't need to stand like the Eiffle Tower to generate power.
		
Click to expand...

You wanna check out in Furyk' stance width.

That's narrow!


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 1, 2014)

Gareth said:



			You wanna check out in Furyk' stance width.

That's narrow!
		
Click to expand...

got a furyk swing open here. :thup:      when I tried to hit a big driver I would stand massively wide. pretty sure it was just impeding my turn. 

jim is 100% looking at that ball with his right eye.

[video=youtube;AYja4yi1FY4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYja4yi1FY4[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Dec 1, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			[video=youtube;x2inaGWCFQE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2inaGWCFQE&list=UUSxc6XW4LY56NisqHZGZ6xg[/video]

video from last week. could only rest the phone on the side so the angle in rubbish.  attempting to hit a high draw.
		
Click to expand...

thoughts from a grey morning in nyc.
width stance narrow so not going to give you much stability during a turn, as shoulder turn/spine angle posture is giving you an issue would be easier if your shoulder width matched the 'inside' width of your feet.

although as said you not a great angle you can see that you are losing the angles as you get to the top (pause at 14secs) the right leg straightening out is pushing the right hip up which then pushes the spine angle to tilt towards target at top & causes you to come out of posture which results in a ways flat shoulder line at top of swing - if you placed a club across shoulders here handle end at left shoulder the butt end would point out towards the horizon good ways too flat instead of pointing just a few feet to the ground over the ball target line.
shoulders too flat means the shoulder turn unable to complete as chin & left arm blocks movement.

start of the takeaway if you can feel the upper left arm in contact with chest wall (so there's no lifting away of arms disconnect from the body) but the left shoulder turns/rotates downwards not straight back level so the shoulder plane is rotating at the 90Âº to the forwards leaning spine angle set at address so not changing that relationship.

not a lot to be learnt from such an individual swing motion or set-up as Jim's - but his shoulder plane at top isn't flat.
same is true of Garcia - who does increase the angle between his left arm & shaft at start of his downswing with his wide takeaway to narrower downswing to extension again through impact.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 1, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Explain.
		
Click to expand...


You said that his lag "_disappears when he 'snaps' through his (very late) release!_"

Well he's *nowhere near* the 'release' in this position yet his arms and club are in the SAME position as the other guys, so where did all that amazing lag that Sergio apparently generates disappear to? 







The answer is that he doesn't generate any more lag than pretty much every other swing. His downcock sets the club in the same 90Â° angle as pretty much every other golfer, it's just on a flatter plane than it went up so LOOKS like he's substantially increasing it - but he wouldn't dump it again so early in the downswing if he was!

Here's a pic where I matched both the guys (as close as the vid permits) to P6, and both have the same 90Â° angle between right forearm and clubshaft. ie the SAME LAG.... if (you think) Sergio is doing something amazing in his swing then he sure ain't doing it here!


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 1, 2014)

JustOne said:



			You said that his lag "_disappears when he 'snaps' through his (very late) release!_"

Well he's *nowhere near* the 'release' in this position yet his arms and club are in the SAME position as the other guys, so where did all that amazing lag that Sergio apparently generates disappear to?
		
Click to expand...

That's because he's part way through the 'snap'/conversion of lag to speed! A still pic just doesn't show that conversion! 

What speed is the clubhead (both sergio's and 'the other guy's') going at the point where the pic is taken?! You can't say, because it's a 'still' pic! That's what has happened to the lag - it has been converted to club-head speed! The simple fact that the Sergio's club-head will have moved something like twice as far as 'the other guy's' in the same time should tell you that! Though you haven't provided the pics that can show that.

Btw. I probably have a different interpretation of the term 'release' to you - or at least the start of it. Best way to describe my 'definition' is that it starts from the start of application of the wrist/forearm torque.


----------

